# Tom Clancy´s Endwar



## luni1418 (27. Februar 2009)

*Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

feedback wie ist das spiel???


----------



## vin vom Dorf (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

Ich finde, dass die Sache mit der Sprachsteuerung ein tolles Feature ist.
Sie funktioniert auch meistens richtig gut und versteht einen sofort (mich zumindest). 

*ABER*: Der Rest des Spiels ist zum Sterben langweilig, meiner Meinung nach. Keine Zwischensequenzen, schwache Ton-Ausgabe, und vor allem der ewig gleiche Ablauf. In den ersten Missionen ist es nur so: Du hast drei Einheiten, der Feind hat drei Einheiten, du sagst "Einheit 1 Angriff Feind 1"; "Einheit 2 Angriff Feind 2" usw... Dann die Kamera deine Einheiten beim Angriff, der Gegner stirbt, du hast gewonnen. Micromanagement ist schon mal gar nicht nötig, wäre auch nicht wirklich möglich.

Was noch anzumerken sei, die Grafik ist nicht die schlechteste, allerdings sieht World in Conflict besser aus.

Alle obigen Angaben sind *meine* Empfindung.


----------



## lenus29 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

wieso kann ich die kamera nicht frei bewegen?Verstehe ich nicht nur soweit wie sich die einheiten bewegen oder hab ich was übersehen?Auch kann ich nicht die Kamerabewegung auf die Pfeiltasten legen und einstellung "W,S etc" ist doof!


----------



## Schmiddy (1. März 2009)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

Stimme dem oben genanntem voll und ganz zu. Die Sprachsteuerung is innovativ und funktioniert bei lauter, deutlicher Sprache, die Grafik ist auf dem Stand der Zeit, könnte aber evtl n bissal besser sen - is halt kein Crysis - und die Storry scheint echt lahm zu sein.


----------



## Painxx (2. März 2009)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

so, also ich hab das Game am wochenede durchgespielt. Ich werde erstmal die postivien Dinge aufzählen und dann die negativen!

Positiv:
+ Die Sprachsteuerung in so einer Art war sehr interessant, bzw. endlich was neues
+ Szenario allgemein klingt spannend
+ Schere, Stein, Papier Prinzip funktioniert ( weil wenig Einheiten da sind  )
+ Einheiten Upgradefähigbar

Negativ:
- Zu wenig Einheiten
- Kamera ist nur auf Fahrzeuge begrenzt. Man kann nicht wie in anderen Spielen (world in Conflict usw...) die Kamera überall steuern!
- Grafik ist invergleich zu anderen heutigen Strategiespielen, vorallem World in Conflict deutlich unterlegen. Die Texturen usw. sind hässlich
- Sprachsteuerung ist eigentlich in diesem Spiel teilweise unnötig, da viele wichtige Befehle, z.b. '' Einheit 4 marschieren ins Gebäude A'' oder '' Einheit 2 hinter Mauer decken '' einfach fehlen. 
- Geschichte allgemein: Das Szenario ist spannend, aber warum haben z.b. Russland Konflikt mit USa oder so?! oO
- Levels sind eigentlich fast immer gleich und langweillig
- Missionen haben keine Motivation: Entweder beschütze Gebäude vor Angreifer oder Erobere die Stadt oder töte alle Gegner... ---> Langweillig nach einer Weile
- Multiplayer ist das Letzte. Das Spiel wird bestimmt nicht mal 1monat gespielt, bis online kaum Spieler mehr vorhanden sind


Fazit:

Das Spiel hat tolle Sprachsteuerung, welche leider nicht zuende entwickelt würde. Man merkt stark, dass das Spiel für Konsolen gemacht würde und nicht auf PC!
Die Grafik ist zu WiC deutlich hässlicher. Sound ist naja, OK. Vom Gameplay her ist das Spiel nicht sehr gelungen. Das Schere,Stein,Papier Prinzip funktioniert nur, da zu wenig Einheiten im ganzen Spiel kontrolliert. Die Story selber hat eine spannende Szenarie, welche aber sehr strist und langweillig dargestellt würde. Die Missionen sind immer das gleiche und man bekommt gleich viel Langweille. Zum Multiplayer will ich auch nix sagen, weil er einfach dasselbe und schlecht ist.

Also, ich rate euch von diesem Kauf ab! Das Spiel lohnt sich einfach nicht! Kauft euch lieber den Hit World in Conflict und die Erweiterung (die diesen Monat erscheint) oder spielt Company of Heroes!


----------



## Ricardo Vega (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

Das Spiel ist der Hammer kann ich dir sagen!

Auf der XBox 360 mit Headset macht gigantisch lust und ist Bomben realistisch mit denn Defcon waffen.

Also ich rate das Spiel zu kaufen egal für welche Plattform.

Ich finds ziemlich Spannend was in der Story über den WK3 erzählt wird.


----------



## Schmiddy (16. März 2009)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

Spannend erzählt??? Hmm die greifen an, von einem Schiff, dass is gaaanz schlimm - mach ma!!


----------



## IloveMyTeufelsystem (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tom Clancy´s Endwar*

wollte mal fragen ob jmd ein link für den download der demo für den pc hat ... ich finde keinen


----------

